# Hello from Kitty Land ~



## gopcat (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi, I am the proud slave of two kitties GG and Cary ~ GG's a yellow tabby polydoctyl and Cary's a brat; plain and simple ~ he orders me around all day and of course I obey LOL ~ 

Actually, they're two loves!

My other cats Opie, Murphey, Job and Cash live with my Mom ~ I now live with my boyfriend, she stays in my home and it's all good ~ I see them nearly everyday  No one's jealous LOL ~

Other than that, I love to ride my motorcycle and love fitness, PaintShopPro and other travel when I get the chance


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible quartet and surrogate mum to my big baby girl Freesia


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## gopcat (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A late, but sincere WELCOME!


----------

